# Soooooo - the Quadrafire Mt Vernon E2 just exploded.



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

and i mean really exploded with a huge 'boom'. 

My husband was sitting right in front of it at the time and got covered in glass. He is crunching glass between his teeth. 

We went to Wood Heat and the tech is meant to be coming out on Thursday. Guess we won't be needing him now. 
I don't even know what to ask them to do now. Do we want another of these??


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

It had just started up when it exploded.


----------



## CladMaster (Jan 20, 2015)

Never seen or heard of this before. 

Was / is this a new stove ? 

Self install or dealer install ?


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

Brand new. It's had a couple of issues and the tech was meant to come on Thursday. Lolololol. 

Dealer installed. 

I am pissed because we have no heat, there is glass everywhere, my husband is covered in tiny shards of glass and well it's a bit worrying isn't it?!

I'm just glad it wasn't our toddler standing there. I've sat in front of it with her watching it start up many times.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2015)

Large amount of smoke in the stove from smoldering pellets on start up. Then that one pellet lights off, ignites all that smoke and kaboom. Seen it happen with wood stoves but never seen or heard of it with a pellet stove.


----------



## Big papa (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to see this happened,I would want some answers. We there any internal stove damage or was it just the glass


----------



## DMKNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

Scary !  

This needs to get kicked up to the Quad corporate rep, as this is a *major malfunction* for the newest Quad model design.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/members/quadrafire.41722/


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know if there is internal damage. It's a bit jaggedy with the glass and I don't want to open the door in case it all falls out. 

H says there was a lot of smoke right before it exploded.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

DMKNLD said:


> Scary !  This needs to get kicked up to the Quad corporate rep, as this is a *major malfunction* for the newest Quad model design. https://www.hearth.com/talk/members/quadrafire.41722/


----------



## CladMaster (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd be on the phone first thing in the morning and demanding a manager makes a visit today, and also some emails sent to them with pictures.

Or a visit to the shop with pictures in hand and so on.

Play it calm, ask them what they plan to do to solve the issue --- New stove, I would not settle for less, and maybe another make based on this experience.

Also, leave it as is, do not remove the glass, just clean up the glass on the floor and put it to one side, don't bin it, send it back with the stove.


----------



## Big papa (Jan 20, 2015)

just me but I would ask for a new stove and new vent, oak the hole works replaced.after a blast like that ya don't know what's issues you could have down the road trying to reuse anything there


----------



## gfreek (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow..  Would you want anther stove stove after this ??  How could you trust it ..


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

They replaced the chimney insert when they were here so it was 'all new'. 
I agree that everything needs to be redone and we need a new stove. 

I sent Quadrafire an email with a pic at the same time as I posted this. 

We kept the glass and just cleaned up the floor because I don't want our toddler getting cut. I just hope we got it all!


----------



## Big papa (Jan 20, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Wow..  Would you want anther stove stove after this ??  How could you trust it ..


I highly doubt this problem is wide spread tha model has been out for a while,but I would require all brand new everything and someone with years of experience overseeing things.provided I liked the stove


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 20, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Wow..  Would you want anther stove stove after this ??  How could you trust it ..



I just don't know. : (

I was thinking wood burning but a previous poster said he's seen this with wood stoves before too. 

I don't even know exactly what we want them to do at this point. Ugh.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2015)

I have seen the blast with a wood stove, it is called "woofing", but never seen it blow the glass out. That glass is tough stuff.


----------



## Big papa (Jan 20, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> I just don't know. : (
> 
> I was thinking wood burning but a previous poster said he's seen this with wood stoves before too.
> 
> I don't even know exactly what we want them to do at this point. Ugh.


Let us know how you make out with the tech,very interested to hear what he says?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 20, 2015)

Like to know the brand of pellets too. Its a contributing factor. Cold stove, warm stove.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 20, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> They replaced the chimney insert when they were here so it was 'all new'.
> I agree that everything needs to be redone and we need a new stove.
> 
> ..... snip



How long ago was that done?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 20, 2015)

Could very well have been that the glass was installed incorrectly putting it under stress prior to the usual puff at start up?  Or there were some scratches on the glass before you got it.  Scratches become 'stress risers' and are the first place that breaks when stress is put on them.  Either way, a new stove is in order.  You know what I'm going to say, guys  Pa. stove owner............  I wonder if the stove place sells more than PELLET stoves.............


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had that happen to a coal furnace before and a woodstove but never a pellet burner.  Had to be a rich combustible atmosphere and kaboom.

You said 'on startup'?  Too much hand sanitizer maybe?


----------



## chken (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm with tj, it could have been the glass was under stress at the very top. Could very easily have happened during installation. Anything unusual during the install? Did they have any difficulty?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> I've had that happen to a coal furnace before and a woodstove but never a pellet burner.  Had to be a rich combustible atmosphere and kaboom.
> 
> You said 'on startup'?  Too much hand sanitizer maybe?


Fully automatic.


----------



## bogieb (Jan 21, 2015)

That is just horrible. I have never heard of such a thing, there must have been some sort of manufacturing/assembly flaw.

Definitely make them replace everything, including paying for clean up (smoke, glass etc.) and even lobby for another model and/or brand of stove is you so wish. Make sure to keep the manufacturer informed, that way if the dealer doesn't step up as he/she should, the manufacturer has a chance to make things right. 

Couldn't blame you if you decided not to continue on the path of using a stove, but whatever your decision, Best of luck!


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

The stove was installed just before Christmas. I think the 16th and the chimney was cleaned and liner changed out at that time. 
I started a thread about it recently in that it has been inexplicably shutting down off and on and the dealer was not being responsive about it.

We finally drove up there and spoke to them face to face and the tech visit was set for tomorrow (this was two weekends ago).

The stove had been running around 24 hours but had just inexplicably shut down and was making the whirring sound which in the past has indicated a block in the feed tube.

H turned off the stove poked the blockage and a bunch of pellets came pouring out. He cleaned up the stove and then turned it back on.

The stove has been doing this since install and in the absence of a tech from the store this is what we have been doing to get it started again and before yesterday it seemed to work fine.

It started up (stove was still hot) and filled up with smoke. My husband was sitting watching it start. Does anyone else do this? I know it sounds odd, but we both seem to enjoy sitting and watching the flame take hold.

That's when it exploded.

I have been using the Barefoot pellets since it has been colder, but yesterday was milder so I think I grabbed a bag of O'Malleys. These were sold to us as premium pellets but I don't think we will ever use them again. Assuming we keep using a pellet stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

Did you also get the pellets from the  installing dealer? ? will be asked as to shift blame to somewhere else. We have seen some other stuff put into pellets that is not wood was why I questioned pellets used.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> H turned off the stove poked the blockage and a bunch of pellets came pouring out. He cleaned up the stove and then turned it back on.



Did he remove those pellets that poured out before hitting the run button on the stove?

I've seen videos of this happening with a pellet stove and have watched a flue plug get blown out of the chimney of an oil fired hot water system.  The pellet stove one didn't break the glass but it did send smoke into the room as the door seal parted company with the stove's frame.


----------



## acammer (Jan 21, 2015)

Was it a start-up like this?



Sounds like it must have been way overloaded on fuel, and smoldering like crazy when it finally popped on.  I can't imagine how scary that must be, I'd definitely get your dealer involved to find the issues at hand here, and hold the accountable to getting this resolved - you spent to much money to have something you can't trust threatening your well being in your own home.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 21, 2015)

It sounds like either you are getting bridging at the top of the chute because of long pellets or something is jammed up at the end of the auger.  In either case, get a flashlight and a small mirror and look up the chute.  You should see a bare auger but twice in my pellet stove 'career' I've had things jammed at the very end of the auger causing those pellet jams.  Once was a crumpled up aluminum warning label from SOMEWHERE and once a piece of wood was riding around with the auger taking up space.  If you had a bridging of pellets and a huge amount dropped when poking at start up, I can see that a large whoosh would have happened but the glass still should not have broken.  Had to be like I said earlier > glass under stress or defective.


----------



## meisen (Jan 21, 2015)

acammer said:


> Was it a start-up like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it must have been way overloaded on fuel, and smoldering like crazy when it finally popped on.  I can't imagine how scary that must be, I'd definitely get your dealer involved to find the issues at hand here, and hold the accountable to getting this resolved - you spent to much money to have something you can't trust threatening your well being in your own home.



Unmm so many problems there....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

acammer said:


> Was it a start-up like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it must have been way overloaded on fuel, and smoldering like crazy when it finally popped on.  I can't imagine how scary that must be, I'd definitely get your dealer involved to find the issues at hand here, and hold the accountable to getting this resolved - you spent to much money to have something you can't trust threatening your well being in your own home.




Hope thats not yours, thats a P*ss poor install right between 2 windows and sheer nylon (flammable) curtains in close proximity to the stove....  Wow, as bad as the blonde in Maine with the wood skid hearth pad.....

I'd be embarrassed to post that video.....

Too much hand sanitizer and too many pelllets.  USSC states in their instructions (a small handful of fuel to start the fire)...............

On the intellegence scale of 1 through 10, I'd give it a 1.


----------



## webbie (Jan 21, 2015)

A wood gas explosion - definitely somewhat rare to this degree in a pellet stove.....was just some kind of a "perfect storm".
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harman-p61-explosion-during-startup.41552/

Regular wood stoves probably have enough room in the flue and firebox to take the pressure of. Gas units actually have pressure relief valves and flaps to prevent a delayed ignition from blowing out the glass (it happened many times over the years). 

I think this is just one of those one in a million bad luck occurrences.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds plausable to me.  The perfect internal atmosphere for a big poof and out goes the weakest link...the glass.

I have to still go back to too much fuel in the firepot post ignition as a major contributor.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 21, 2015)

Do you know the diameter and length of liner they used?  How many tons have been through it?

Eric


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

Human factor is working here.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

Elimination of the human (fiddle factor) eliminates 99% of issues. real or imagined.....This isolated incident would not impact my desision to buy a quad at all. (if I was in the market for one).


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm glad to hear nobody was seriously injured.

What a bizarre thing to happen.

I'm way out of my element in discussing this, but is it possible a blockage in the exhaust could cause a build up that could explode?


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 21, 2015)

I often watch my stove start up. Because I enjoy watching it, but also to make sure it starts okay. Fortunately, I've never had any kind of "poof" when starting. The pellets may smoke a while, and then the flame just quietly takes over. Any smoke gets drawn out right away, so very little is in the stove at any time during startup.

I'd investigate the airflow through the stove and venting, in case a blockage allowed the gasses to accumulate.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen that video before. Note there is so much smoke it's getting into the room. Hope they have a good fire department nearby!


----------



## chken (Jan 21, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> The stove was installed just before Christmas. I think the 16th and the chimney was cleaned and liner changed out at that time.
> I started a thread about it recently in that it has been inexplicably shutting down off and on and the dealer was not being responsive about it.
> 
> We finally drove up there and spoke to them face to face and the tech visit was set for tomorrow (this was two weekends ago).
> ...


So, the pellets were blocked. Could be bridging due to long pellets, or it could be fines. If it's fines, and then a bunch of pellets and fines came pouring out, the fines could have ignited into an explosion. Dust, any kind of dust, and in particular wood dust is highly explosive. There are probably 10 industrial dust explosions a year in the US, from wood dust to paper dust, do corn dust to sugar dust, etc.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Do you know the diameter and length of liner they used?  How many tons have been through it?
> 
> Eric


I think I remember 3 inch? No idea on the length though.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Human factor is working here.


This is definitely possible. We have thoroughly read the instruction book and watched countless YouTube videos, but we've been asking the dealer for help since the day after we bought it. 
I suspect an install issue myself.


----------



## acammer (Jan 21, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Hope thats not yours, thats a P*ss poor install right between 2 windows and sheer nylon (flammable) curtains in close proximity to the stove....  Wow, as bad as the blonde in Maine with the wood skid hearth pad.....
> 
> I'd be embarrassed to post that video.....
> 
> ...



Yea, definitely not mine, just something I stumbled across on YouTube.  Looks really scary - it pushes the door open enough to blow sparks/ash down onto the floor.  Surprising that the glass remained intact.  I've never seen a startup like that personally, my Englander starts pretty quick, you can see it glow/smolder just a bit, smokes/sparks a little, and then goes right to flame.  I've tried "helping" it along by preloading the pot with some pellets, that tends to make it a smokier startup, and no quicker.  So I just let the stove measure out the fuel and it works best.

I never had anything like that with manual starting my old stove - I put in a very small handful of pellets and a little bit of starting gel and it would always take off immediately, no smoke at all.  I agree there may be some human factor involved here, either in the install, deferred maintenance or some bizarre fueling issue.


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 21, 2015)

Something like this could easily happen if starting gel was used but not lit by a match or torch.  The heat from the ignitor would evaporate the alcohol, waiting for one spark to light the whole thing.  Not much different than using lighter fluid on hot coals.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

kofkorn said:


> Something like this could easily happen if starting gel was used but not lit by a match or torch.  The heat from the ignitor would evaporate the alcohol, waiting for one spark to light the whole thing.  Not much different than using lighter fluid on hot coals.



This stove starts automatically. No gel or lighter fluid.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> Brand new. It's had a couple of issues and the tech was meant to come on Thursday. Lolololol.
> 
> Dealer installed.
> 
> ...


Did the furnace explode also? How do you not have heat In 2015?


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

LordmetalZ28 said:


> Did the furnace explode also? How do you not have heat In 2015?



We have electric heat which is very inefficient in low temperatures. 

We use the pellet stove to heat our home.


----------



## tanyaad138 (Jan 21, 2015)

if that thing has a burn pot then i certainly hope you're not filling the burn pot by hand and then turning on the stove. It auto feeds on startup. also..... pellet stoves require zero chemical starter (new stoves... most models) so where it's getting the energy buildup to burst through fire rated ceramic like that (your "glass" is actually clear ceramic) on startup no less is bewildering.  This kinda explosion on startup had to of had a chemical/inorganic component ... wood alone is not an explosive material.  The glass didn't just shatter ... but EXPLODED you said...

Too bad you didn't catch the start up on cam... because im willing to bet there may have been some tell tale signs that something was wrong then (and if you're new at this you probably wouldn't have realized)     

Lastly, crazy question ... but you didnt' forget a magetic light in there by chance while you were cleaning and then turn on the stove with it still in there did you?  I ask because i almost did that once myself ... then realized the stove looks awfully illuminated when it's off...lol   (NOOOO i did NOT run the stove with it in there!)


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

No adding of pellets, fluids or anything else. 

I had an 'OMG' moment when you mentioned the magnetic light because we do have one, but I just went to look and it's where it should be (not inside the stove!). 

This was definitely not a shattering incident. The glass burst outwards. My husband had a hot piece of glass on his chest and all over his face and there were glass shards a fair distance from the stove. Over a meter. 

The pic shows some of the glass on the ground. That's how it fell. My H said it was such a loud explosion that his ears rang.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hobokenkitchen said:


> No adding of pellets, fluids or anything else.
> 
> I had an 'OMG' moment when you mentioned the magnetic light because we do have one, but I just went to look and it's where it should be (not inside the stove!).
> 
> ...


Take a scoop of those o malleys and store them In a zip lock. There maybe something strange in them you never know. Something isnt adding up. Fuel oil dosent explode let alone wood. This is something I would expect from ng or gasoline.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

tanyaad138 said:


> wood alone is not an explosive material


Your missing one word to that sentence. Commonly. It usually does not come in small pill form and with a heavy dose of fines.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

LordmetalZ28 said:


> Fuel oil dosent explode


Tell that to the diesel engine and the rocket motors that took man to the moon.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 21, 2015)

Again, glad no one was hurt..  be sure your settlement with the manufacturer/dealer you make, you  are comfortable with.  I'm sure they may try to blame it on operator error, but seeing that you been having problems since install, been in contact with the dealer and a scheduled appointment works to your advantage.. Good luck and keep updates coming.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Tell that to the diesel engine and the rocket motors that took man to the moon.


Fuel oil dosent explode


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Tell that to the diesel engine and the rocket motors that took man to the moon.


Vaporized


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Unless she had vaporized fuel oil in her stove


----------



## sam_m (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend had a similar event last month with a PB150 boiler:

http://www.pelletstovefires.com/traeger-pellet-furnace.html

In that case, the blowout was severe enough to bend the metal plate that covers the heat exchanger tubes (on the top of the unit) and blow off the fasteners.

There was no discernible cause. The unit was operating smoothly for more than a year before this, with regular, thorough cleanouts. I think the pellets were TSC branded and at least one ton from the lot had already been burned this season.

Only unusual thing was that the one or two days before, some professional sweeps cleaned the exhaust liner. The metal liner runs about 40 ft up a masonary flue. 

The unit was repaired and put back into service and has been working fine since. But, the root cause is a mystery.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

Smoke- to send forth steam or vapor, dust or the like.
Great little device that can be found on youtube that burns pellets, collects the smoke and then used in a small engine
Fuel oil has a lower Explosive limit of .7 and a upper of 5(EngineeringToolBox) Rudy originally got the Diesel engine to run on peanut oil


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Smoke- to send forth steam or vapor, dust or the like.
> Great little device that can be found on youtube that burns pellets, collects the smoke and then used in a small engine
> Fuel oil has a lower Explosive limit of .7 and a upper of 5(EngineeringToolBox) Rudy originally got the Diesel engine to run on peanut oil


Good for rudy. Did he pull 24 hour emergency service for 15 years In all phases of heat ?


----------



## john193 (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad to hear everyone is ok. I would ask them to take the stove back and refund your money. Find a different dealer. It's absolute non sense you have gotten zero help from your dealer. Make sure to file a complaint with quadrafire. I wouldn't put up with a dealer like that.


----------



## rcook430 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have only had a pellet stove for 2 weeks so no expert here but shouldn't the combustion blower exhaust any smoke or explosive gases out the stove pipe to the outside. I see people on here say occasionally their forebox will fill up with smoke before ignition but mine will blow all smoke out stove pipe (outside ) then ignites and of couse smoke clears up once fire gets going. I dont see how any gases could accumulate in the stove.


----------



## MadMax31 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuel Oil will explode. In a diesel engine, at around 22,000 psi.... Thats how they run, and run away. Im still on the call sheet, albeit Centrificals these days. Spent near a decade creating fire in 100,000 btu up to 3500 HP boilers, 180 degree water up to 450 psi steam. Ive watched an expired person dissapear in a Incinerator as I tuned the flame. Ive laid my hand on the side of a Forge, it still has no feeling. Hell, I carry 3 welding Certifications- Im comfortable with heat/flame....

After all that, I know first hand- Anything is possible.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 21, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I have seen the blast with a wood stove, it is called "woofing", but never seen it blow the glass out. That glass is tough stuff.


I had a wood stove that would "woof" if you choked off the air too much, when it got a extra little bit of air the gasses ignited and it "woofed". Even almost a swoosh sound as the smoke came out any crack it could. But it never was close to an explosion. The stove was fine if you cracked the air a little more and the damper cracked a bit open. It only did this when you really choked it up.

I wonder if the glass could have been defective on this pellets stove. Glass can blow out violently and with a wham when it shatters..


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

If there is heavy loading of fuel you can get some extra smoke. A choking of the stove with a high EVL  you can get smoke. Don't know the loading cycle of that Quad but I have a Ecoteck that does not start the fan till some fuel has loaded. OP had dislodged some pellets from chute leading up to accident.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2015)

Everything is pure speculation until a post mortem is performed on that busted pellet puppy.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 21, 2015)

MadMax31 said:


> Fuel Oil will explode. In a diesel engine, at around 22,000 psi.... Thats how they run, and run away. Im still on the call sheet, albeit Centrificals these days. Spent near a decade creating fire in 100,000 btu up to 3500 HP boilers, 180 degree water up to 450 psi steam. Ive watched an expired person dissapear in a Incinerator as I tuned the flame. Ive laid my hand on the side of a Forge, it still has no feeling. Hell, I carry 3 welding Certifications- Im comfortable with heat/flame....
> 
> After all that, I know first hand- Anything is possible.


Im talking about fuel oil as It stands. At no time did I say pressurized or vaporized. I simply used fuel oil as a refrence as in if there was a puddle of fuel oil in a system . Ive lit off stuff you have no idea about and it never exploded. Excuse myrefrence maybe I should have elaborated about its temperature pressure and physical state. My bad  sorry


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 21, 2015)

rcook430 said:


> I have only had a pellet stove for 2 weeks so no expert here but shouldn't the combustion blower exhaust any smoke or explosive gases out the stove pipe to the outside. I see people on here say occasionally their forebox will fill up with smoke before ignition but mine will blow all smoke out stove pipe (outside ) then ignites and of couse smoke clears up once fire gets going. I dont see how any gases could accumulate in the stove.


My Harman P61a smokes up pretty good before ignition but ignition is very calm. It just lights up and then smoke clears both in the stove and out the vent. Depending on the pellets, some really smoke it up in the fire box and a good trail comes out the vent too. Other pellets light off pretty easy with less smoke involved. But ya, I'm thinking more than just smoke there were gasses of some sort building as well in this case of the OP, apparently. I say apparently because we really don't know what happened.

But too, Harman's have the combustion blower going as part of the start up cycle long before any smoke shows up.


----------



## Hobokenkitchen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wood Heat was closed today (of course!) so I have talked to Quadrafire twice today. 

They have been very pleasant and responsive. She asked what our expectations are and I basically told her that it has all been a bad experience so far, but I asked if they had other cases of this happening with the E2 and she said no. So that seems good?

I told her about our experience with Wood Heat and that I had lost confidence in them - both to handle this incident, but also down the line. 

She managed to get the serial number and confirmed that the Wood Heat tech is still coming tomorrow morning to try and determine cause. 

She said we can touch base after the tech's visit once we know more about what happened. 

My concern is that if it was an install issue the Wood Heat person seems unlikely to admit that. I guess we're just going to have to see how it goes tomorrow morning. 

I'm just nervous because I had no idea how rare this is and what could possibly have caused it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

All you can do is update what occurs when the technician looks the unit over and asserts his conclusion.


----------



## Baroness (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! That's insane! Hope your husband is ok and glad that your child wasn't there like you said. Hope you are able to get another stove soon and that it never happens again. Sounds very scary.


----------



## johninwi (Jan 21, 2015)

Since the unit was installed by a shop i'm assuming it was inspected, you might involve the inspector if the shop and manufacturer ignore you.

How hard was it to latch the door? If the door or stove had a twist it would add stress to the glass.

If, when it's all said and done and you are trying to decide if your going to keep using a pellet stove you might consider getting a fireplace screen to place in front of the glass at startup, somewhat like a shrapnel shield. Some additional piece of mind.


----------



## John Fortier (Jan 21, 2015)

If you are that unsure of Wood Heat and you can switch to another dealer try Stoves n Stuff. We had issues with a stove going back to 10/13  they have always been very helpful , tech here 5 times at no charge parts or labor, and we just had the stove pulled and replaced with a new one for price difference and discounted install.


----------



## John Fortier (Jan 21, 2015)

johninwi said:


> Some additional piece of mind.


I for one feel I need a blast shield...I will not use the item I need a blast shield for


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2015)

Some of you need to sit down with a dictionary in one hand and a book dealing with the chemical decomposition of wood due to heat in the other and do some reading.

There are all kinds of volatile combustible byproducts of the process and a good number of them start forming pre ignition  and if present in the correct concentration will light off extremely fast which causes all manner of events to take place including a pressure wave.

It is in everyone’s best interest to understand that a pellet stove system is frequently in anything but a pristine state and the number one thing that is required leading up to safe ignition is proper air flow.

I have a rather long list of questions but enough is enough for now.

*Hobokenkitchen* please keep us in the loop.


----------



## webfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Smokey,

Let  this one sit for now and wait for *Hobokenkitchen *to update. Otherwise it will be locked.


----------



## Arti (Jan 21, 2015)

If anyone thinks fuel oil won't ignite with a big WHOOOOOF has never been a oil furnace repairman.
When the smoke and soot settles down you put the chimney back together and find the field draft control is on the other side of the basement. 

On a no heat call I never stand in front of a fuel oil furnace when I push the reset button, having my eyebrows missing and the hair burned off the side of my head once is enough.
Wood smoke is very combustible and under the right circumstances would light and burn very rapidly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 22, 2015)

Update at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/exploded-quadrafire-mt-vernon-e2.139773/


----------

